# New Addition!! "Poncho"



## glensgirl82 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm very proud to introduce Poncho my whiteface saddleback pied! I picked him up today and brought him home. He's very inquisitive and would much rather be on me than in his cage. Here are a few pics. Please excuse the poor quality. The light in our house is rather poor and we were trying to avoid flash so they are pretty grainy. Any feedback on cage setup is much appreciated. I still have to get some ceramic food and water dishes. All I have right now are the plastic ones that came with the cage and they are at the bottom which I dislike very very much. I sure did have fits with the Booda perches!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

He's very beautiful bird and it's good to hear that he's friendly. I was thinking of adding a Booda zig zag perch to my 'tiels cage soon. Is that what you have?


----------



## glensgirl82 (Feb 15, 2013)

They didn't say zig zag on the packaging. They are just medium sized booda perches and they are 32" long. I just bent them to look that way. the cage is 18X18 square so I kind of had trouble getting them to fit in a way that wasn't crowded.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Poncho is gorgeous!!!


----------



## glensgirl82 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm so proud of him! Lucked up on him really and boy am I glad I did!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

What a lovely little birdie!Congrats X x


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Poncho is a very handsome boy.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ohhh he is handsome! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

A beautiful bird!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I've never heard of that mutation before. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hes gorgeous  very slim and fancy looking. My Chandini is just a pudge ball.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Too cute
Welcome poncho


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute bird! 

How big is that cage? It looks a bit small to me. The minimum sized cage you want for a bird this size is 18 inches x 18 inches x 18 inches. The reason for this is because you want the bird to have room to flap his wings without hitting the cage walls. Larger sized cages are also important because if your bird suffers from a night fright in a small cage then he may bash his wings on the cage bars and can end up bleeding, to death if you are not around to stop the bleeding.


----------



## glensgirl82 (Feb 15, 2013)

It's 18X18X31. It's temporary however since my husband has now become addicted to planning and building a cage for me! Excited!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

looks so comfortable though he's new !


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

What a beautiful bird - I am jealous!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Pretty bird! You are one lucky lady to have a hubby who wants to build you a custom cage! I keep dropping hints to mine....he's not biting. Ugh. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

!Hi Poncho, nice to meet you


----------

